# Fertilome fire blight



## justagirlart (Jul 15, 2022)

I purchased fertilome fire blight for erwina in my phrags. It was suggested on this site. How do I use it?


----------



## Ray (Jul 16, 2022)

I am unfamiliar with the product, but a look at the label, which ought to help, really doesn’t. They give an application range of 50 ppm (1.5 tsp/2.5 gal) to 200 ppm (2 TBSP/2.5 gal). The treatment of roses - which is usually the one chosen if orchids are not listed - is the highest.

Somewhere near the middle, maybe???


----------



## justagirlart (Jul 22, 2022)

Thank you, Ray.


----------

